# Bones Blood and Butter



## steeley (Mar 15, 2011)

New chef bio of prune ,NY chef Gabrielle Hamilton. anyone reading this .
she paid her dues that's for sure.


----------



## steeley (Mar 15, 2011)

Well I will try to give a little insight to the book
one could say it like Kitchen confidential by Bourdain but written from a womens point of view . I thought it was a good read.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 15, 2011)

She wrote a good article here:

http://www.foodandwine.com/articles/a-rogue-chef-tells-all

Don't know how much of it is in her book.


----------



## steeley (Mar 16, 2011)

A lot of that is in the book.


----------



## thistle (Mar 17, 2011)

I got it & loved it-sat down & read it straight through. She's a very good writer...


----------



## steeley (Mar 18, 2011)

there is a story on EATER of the badass chefs in New York and she's on the list
the more read about her the more i liked.
seems to be a lot of chef bio's coming out. the chef of TRU or was the chef
and the chef of Alenia both of Chicago.


----------

